# Ielts and immigration to australia



## HKURUGA (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I was just wondering how comes that there are people who score IELTS band of Less than 7 and they still manage to get a visa to australia as i've witnessed in these forums. After paying all the Agents fee, i scored a band of 6 and now i've been advised that unless i repeat IELTS to get a score of 7 moving to Australia may remain only a dream to me. i'm just curious, is there a way that one can use to move to australia with a band of less than 7. Moving to australia is the only dream i have. Please advice.

Regards,

henry


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

HKURUGA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just wondering how comes that there are people who score IELTS band of Less than 7 and they still manage to get a visa to australia as i've witnessed in these forums. After paying all the Agents fee, i scored a band of 6 and now i've been advised that unless i repeat IELTS to get a score of 7 moving to Australia may remain only a dream to me. i'm just curious, is there a way that one can use to move to australia with a band of less than 7. Moving to australia is the only dream i have. Please advice.
> 
> ...



You need min of 6 in each section of ielts to qualify for immigration. Rest depends on your occupation and also depends on weather you are applying for 189 independent visa or 190 state sponsored visa.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

It's probably because you don't have enough points. As someone else said, you need at least a 6 in each section to qualify at all, but you get points for getting a 7 in each band or higher.


----------



## HKURUGA (Mar 1, 2013)

My second question is, What's the required IELTS module for Accountants? is it general or Academic? The last time i did academic and it wasnt pleasing at all. i thought that i had done everything right but i got a rude shock when i received the results. a band of 6 i had.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Guess you need to make yourself a bit familiar with the process. Leaving everything one agent is not good at all! Browse skill select website..


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

HKURUGA said:


> My second question is, What's the required IELTS module for Accountants? is it general or Academic? The last time i did academic and it wasnt pleasing at all. i thought that i had done everything right but i got a rude shock when i received the results. a band of 6 i had.


 Genaral ielts n u can tell us how many points you are scoring right now. Then somebody will be able to tell you whether u need 6 or 7 bands


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

You need 7 in each band of academic ielts even if you are scoring 60 points with out ielts.this is a mandatory requirement of cpa australia(assessing body for accountants)

hope it helps.

Gaurav


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

HKURUGA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just wondering how comes that there are people who score IELTS band of Less than 7 and they still manage to get a visa to australia as i've witnessed in these forums. After paying all the Agents fee, i scored a band of 6 and now i've been advised that unless i repeat IELTS to get a score of 7 moving to Australia may remain only a dream to me. i'm just curious, is there a way that one can use to move to australia with a band of less than 7. Moving to australia is the only dream i have. Please advice.
> 
> ...


Well, just curious why you would pay an agent for this application?? If you follow the instructions on the DIAC website and this website you can do it yourself
just saying...


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

gaurav8778 said:


> You need 7 in each band of academic ielts even if you are scoring 60 points with out ielts.this is a mandatory requirement of cpa australia(assessing body for accountants)
> 
> hope it helps.
> 
> Gaurav


Geez, so true.. Got this from CPA Australia website:


> *English proficiency requirement *
> 
> *General skilled migration*
> 
> ...


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Queen,

Have u done some reseach on point 2 mentioning about internship program for accountants as an alternate to ielts requirement.Please explain if you had.Initially I was planning to apply under accountant category but requirements are quite tough.Finally settled to apply under corporate services manager under ss 190.

Thanks,Gaurav


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey, plz can someone reply to this:
I want to repaeat my IELTS to improve band. Current result is: L: 6.5, all 3 other modules: 7.
So, just to have 7 in Listening now, I want to retake IELTS. But what if God Forbid I get lesser band than before this time?? Which result shall be considered by DIAC then? My previous higher or my latest lower? (Both taken in last 6 months).
Thanks


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Hey, plz can someone reply to this:
> I want to repaeat my IELTS to improve band. Current result is: L: 6.5, all 3 other modules: 7.
> So, just to have 7 in Listening now, I want to retake IELTS. But what if God Forbid I get lesser band than before this time?? Which result shall be considered by DIAC then? My previous higher or my latest lower? (Both taken in last 6 months).
> Thanks


It's upto you which score card u want to share


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

kaurrajbir said:


> It's upto you which score card u want to share


Oh thats great then. If u r sure about it, and if any one else has done it before, then kindly share.

Also plxz share ur view about my chances of getting an invite with this current score of 60 points. with 918 invites already filled out of total of just 1380 invites for ICT System/ Business Analysts. 
The 5th Aug round results are 65 pointers with 20th July cut off time.

Any views/ guesses?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Skillselect will check the TRA number that you fill in your EOI. You can re-sit IELTS many times, but in your aplication you insert your best score.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Skillselect will check the TRA number that you fill in your EOI. You can re-sit IELTS many times, but in your aplication you insert your best score.


Ok thanks! and what about the Test Reference number which is stated in EOI? Is it the Test Report Form number that is given on the IELTS Test Result?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, that's the one. I misspelled TRF as TRA on my previous post.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey, I just re-opened my EOI, and its written on the English Language Ability section that :
Please submit your most recent English Test SCore".

So most recent means, only latest has to be submitted. If anyone submits a previous one, won't it be a lie?

Any personal experience of submitting an older one by anyone here plz?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, from this point of view you may be right. I need to dig deeper.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

kaurrajbir and other senior members, Can u plz advise? Im confused


----------



## HKURUGA (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd like to know more about this internship program for accountants. i did the ielts for the second time and believe you me i scored 7,7,6,6.5 which cannot enable me to apply under accountant profession. i was so sure to pass the ones that i got a band of less than 7 that i even started doubting the marking of the exams. i passed the ones i was not comfortable with and failed the ones that i was comfortable with. I'm i'm a kenyan citizen and resident and i'd like to know about the internship program to know whether its something i can try. Kindly someone help.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

HKURUGA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just wondering how comes that there are people who score IELTS band of Less than 7 and they still manage to get a visa to australia as i've witnessed in these forums. After paying all the Agents fee, i scored a band of 6 and now i've been advised that unless i repeat IELTS to get a score of 7 moving to Australia may remain only a dream to me. i'm just curious, is there a way that one can use to move to australia with a band of less than 7. Moving to australia is the only dream i have. Please advice.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, the minimum IELTS requirement is 6 to apply for PR. So if someone can score 60 points with just 6 in IELTS they can still apply. There are people like this.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

The answers to all your questions are here: SkillSelect


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Dear Sir/madam,

Can you please advice or suggest if Australia Immigration department is/will accept IELTS Academic for people who are applying for PR ( Subclass 189 ). Received an invitation to apply for visa on Sep 2. Slightly skeptical to continue my further process my Visa. Kindly suggest..


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear Sir/madam,
> 
> Can you please advice or suggest if Australia Immigration department is/will accept IELTS Academic for people who are applying for PR ( Subclass 189 ). Received an invitation to apply for visa on Sep 2. Slightly skeptical to continue my further process my Visa. Kindly suggest..


They accept both Academic and General modules.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Dear Ancient Glory,

Thank you for your response, however, do you have any practical experience or encountered any client who got his visa while lodging with academic scores ? To be precise I fall under subclass 189 ( Network Administrator ). I got my invitation on Sep 2 & have to apply for Visa by Nov 2 2013. I was just skeptical to apply before with academic scores. Is it worth taking calculated risk of $3060 ??


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear Ancient Glory,
> 
> Thank you for your response, however, do you have any practical experience or encountered any client who got his visa while lodging with academic scores ? To be precise I fall under subclass 189 ( Network Administrator ). I got my invitation on Sep 2 & have to apply for Visa by Nov 2 2013. I was just skeptical to apply before with academic scores. Is it worth taking calculated risk of $3060 ??


Considering the Academic version of the test is more difficult and thus would be even better proof of English ability, why wouldn't they accept it? But if you're concerned about it you can always take the General test and submit those scores.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear Ancient Glory,
> 
> Thank you for your response, however, do you have any practical experience or encountered any client who got his visa while lodging with academic scores ? To be precise I fall under subclass 189 ( Network Administrator ). I got my invitation on Sep 2 & have to apply for Visa by Nov 2 2013. I was just skeptical to apply before with academic scores. Is it worth taking calculated risk of $3060 ??


And who told you the risk is just 3060$ ? From September 1st 2013, the visa fees is 3520$ for the primary applicant. 

Please refer here.
http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/_pdf/visa-pricing-table.pdf

Best regards,
JR


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear Ancient Glory,
> 
> Thank you for your response, however, do you have any practical experience or encountered any client who got his visa while lodging with academic scores ? To be precise I fall under subclass 189 ( Network Administrator ). I got my invitation on Sep 2 & have to apply for Visa by Nov 2 2013. I was just skeptical to apply before with academic scores. Is it worth taking calculated risk of $3060 ??


If I remember correctly, I did meet one guy who applied using Academic. I cannot be sure. The migration booklet does not specifically mention what module they want. They just mention you need IELTS. They also mention that, unless you are required to by the assessing authority, you only need to do the General test. All these indicate that DIAC accept both General and Academic.

Perhaps you should contact DIAC and inquire about this, if you are unsure.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks AncientGlory, my energies are drawing towards positive side after hearing practically from people who have applied for Visa with their dedicated IELTS academic results & their visa was granted. I am just hoping that, they accept mine as well. I belong to Computer network and systems engineer ANZSCO 263111 falling under subclass 189. Praying to GOD!


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

hiya_hanan said:


> Thanks AncientGlory, my energies are drawing towards positive side after hearing practically from people who have applied for Visa with their dedicated IELTS academic results & their visa was granted. I am just hoping that, they accept mine as well. I belong to Computer network and systems engineer ANZSCO 263111 falling under subclass 189. Praying to GOD!


You will be all right mate. Good luck.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Dear Sir/Madam,

In continuation to my querty previously, couple of my fellow mates on this thread has replied stating that, IELTS academich should not be a problem while applying for Visa under subclass 189 ( 263111 Computer Network Engineer ). Request you to please also clarify, that the people who have applied for academic & their visa granted, have they applied from India or from a different country. Because, I am applying from India. Does the country factor really matter to able to consider academic scores ?? Please suggest ??


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> In continuation to my querty previously, couple of my fellow mates on this thread has replied stating that, IELTS academich should not be a problem while applying for Visa under subclass 189 ( 263111 Computer Network Engineer ). Request you to please also clarify, that the people who have applied for academic & their visa granted, have they applied from India or from a different country. Because, I am applying from India. Does the country factor really matter to able to consider academic scores ?? Please suggest ??


Hello hiya_hanan,

I can answer the country part of your question. Well it doesn't matter whether one is from India or any other county. Rules are same across everyone. If Academic is accepted for some other country applicants, may it be even English country, the same is applicable for you as far my knowledge goes.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

thanks Jre05 - appreciated ! this has got a compelling affect on me. Pray to God that, they should accept my academic scores _/\_


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> thanks Jre05 - appreciated ! this has got a compelling affect on me. Pray to God that, they should accept my academic scores _/\_


Hello Hiya_Hanan,

I am afraid I have come across the criteria that says only general training module should be taken by applicant.

Source : Page 20 of this information booklet from DIAC for PR. Please read through this booklet. It clearly says, we have two modules, but unless the authority ask us to go for academic, we should do only general. It has been highlighted in bold.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

Please see this.
*
Evidence to support your application
You need to ensure you are able to provide evidence of the level of your English language ability
attained at time of invitation. IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. Unless you are
required to do otherwise by your assessing authority you only need to take the general training test.*


However, I do not know anyone who has submitted academic score card. You may want to research out our forum, thousands of threads, please use google and see if you get any better clarification. But the above information is authentic. Alternatively, you can also call on DIAC and check.

Phone : +61 1300364613

General Training is very easy than academic in Writing module.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello Hiya_Hanan,
> 
> I am afraid I have come across the criteria that says only general training module should be taken by applicant.
> 
> ...


-------------
Thanks Jre05 for the response, However, I have encountered few people in this forum that, academic scores are also accepted whilst, on the other hand, their Visa is also granted. Though the rule book says that, we have to give general, but End of the day, it boils down to the Case officer's discretion to further move to next step or not.. But, with the level of confidence & responses I have received from people who have practically applied with academic scores & their visa got granted, I presume, I would also certainly fall in the same boat .. God Bless _/\_


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> -------------
> Thanks Jre05 for the response, However, I have encountered few people in this forum that, academic scores are also accepted whilst, on the other hand, their Visa is also granted. Though the rule book says that, we have to give general, but End of the day, it boils down to the Case officer's discretion to further move to next step or not.. But, with the level of confidence & responses I have received from people who have practically applied with academic scores & their visa got granted, I presume, I would also certainly fall in the same boat .. God Bless _/\_


Hello hiya_hanan,

You are right, its on the discretion of the CO finally.

As you say so many successful grants you have seen and you are confident too, its good. 

But why don't you attend a General Training once, if money is not a barrier. Of course, as you say so many got grants, it may be unnecessary to attend, but still, you will have some back up ready IELTS report with you by the time your CO requests it. This is just a safer option. Even if your exam date is delayed a bit, and by then CO asks you the TRF, you can still tell him, you will provide him the report soon. You can do this if money is not a concern.

One more point to remember is, some people say, the latest/final IELTS attempt report only will be accepted while few others say, we can submit the TRF where we have higher scores, rather than the final or latest attempt scores. So, you need to confirm this, if in case your desired band is not achieved in any module. Or, you should be confident to get the desired band that you want. 

I gave a final logical thoughts on Academic/GT thing, and my instinct says, they should be fine with Academic reports, as it proves that you are apparently stronger in English, as Academics used to be relatively tougher. Ozbound has also brought this point earlier I guess.

Hope things goes smoother at your end with whatever the decision you take. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello hiya_hanan,
> 
> You are right, its on the discretion of the CO finally.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jre05, for your response, I presume DIAC people should be working with some logical sense rather than a strict line of rule book which says " General " unless & until informed by the assessing authority. As, everybody would agree with the fact that, Academic is more intricate than General, I am just keeping my fingers crossed to sail through the river seamlessly.

Regarding, attempting for a general exam is again like I am fighting within myself to prove my instincts or my belief. It's a war within me to prove & categorize to what extent I am good with decision making by mere instincts :amen:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Thanks Jre05, for your response, I presume DIAC people should be working with some logical sense rather than a strict line of rule book which says " General " unless & until informed by the assessing authority. As, everybody would agree with the fact that, Academic is more intricate than General, I am just keeping my fingers crossed to sail through the river seamlessly.
> 
> Regarding, attempting for a general exam is again like I am fighting within myself to prove my instincts or my belief. It's a war within me to prove & categorize to what extent I am good with decision making by mere instincts :amen:


HaHa, good one, I liked this.

*
Regarding, attempting for a general exam is again like I am fighting within myself to prove my instincts or my belief. It's a war within me to prove & categorize to what extent I am good with decision making by mere instincts*

Hope things favor you.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> HaHa, good one, I liked this.
> 
> *
> Regarding, attempting for a general exam is again like I am fighting within myself to prove my instincts or my belief. It's a war within me to prove & categorize to what extent I am good with decision making by mere instincts*
> ...


Thanks Jer05, Infact, I have approached quite a few consultants & reputed Australian attorney on this. They said, that either of the versions are accepted provided you are meeting 6 in all bands, again based on individual's score card on age, work experience etc..hope, God is listening to me & he listens to me more deeply even while I am typing this to you. But, on the other hand - I am referring to the God is my Case officer at this moment !! lol :hail:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Thanks Jer05, Infact, I have approached quite a few consultants & reputed Australian attorney on this. They said, that either of the versions are accepted provided you are meeting 6 in all bands, again based on individual's score card on age, work experience etc..hope, God is listening to me & he listens to me more deeply even while I am typing this to you. But, on the other hand - I am referring to the God is my Case officer at this moment !! lol :hail:


Everyone would pray to god that, please come in Case Officer form and accept all my documents and application and quickly grant me the visa without any hitches and delay, HaHa. God would be really busy on hearing every soul's requests throughout the universe, perhaps. HaHa. 

That's fine, then you should be good with Academic score card.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Everyone would pray to god that, please come in Case Officer form and accept all my documents and application and quickly grant me the visa without any hitches and delay, HaHa. God would be really busy on hearing every soul's requests throughout the universe, perhaps. HaHa.
> 
> That's fine, then you should be good with Academic score card.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jre05, I am all set to apply with my academic scores. Just waiting for an auspicious day to plugin my details. Wish me luck !


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Thanks Jre05, I am all set to apply with my academic scores. Just waiting for an auspicious day to plugin my details. Wish me luck !


Hello hiya_hanan,

Nice to hear that you're already ready to hit the submit button. Sometime, I too feel the auspicious day thing, but it is prudent to realize the accumulation of huge competition with time. Thus, personally I am seeing good luck with applying at a favorable good time within a day, preferably in the morning hours always (Between 4 AM to 11 AM) rather than waiting for a good day. Wish you a very good luck for your application and success  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello hiya_hanan,
> 
> Nice to hear that you're already ready to hit the submit button. Sometime, I too feel the auspicious day thing, but it is prudent to realize the accumulation of huge competition with time. Thus, personally I am seeing good luck with applying at a favorable good time within a day, preferably in the morning hours always (Between 4 AM to 11 AM) rather than waiting for a good day. Wish you a very good luck for your application and success
> 
> ...


Thank you very much indeed ! Yes, that timing is called the " Bhrama " Samayam - Wish you all the very best for your application !


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Thank you very much indeed ! Yes, that timing is called the " Bhrama " Samayam - Wish you all the very best for your application !


Yes, indeed, Brahma Muhurtam timing, early morning. 

Thank you so much for the wishes.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Can anyone throw some light on deducting work experience by the DIAC explicitly ? Can someone give information precisely ?

T&R


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can anyone throw some light on deducting work experience by the DIAC explicitly ? Can someone give information precisely ?
> 
> T&R


Kindly don't post same query in multiple threads.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

alihasan said:


> Kindly don't post same query in multiple threads.


Thank you Alihasan


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can anyone throw some light on deducting work experience by the DIAC explicitly ? Can someone give information precisely ?
> 
> T&R


Hello hiya_hanan,

As far I know, I have recently seen grants in the last 2-3 weeks. All grants have got no deduction. Some are from electronics background in engineering but working into IT and also they have had old ACS. They all successfully got their grants without a hitch directly. Having said that, one provide sufficient evidence of employment to the DIAC. Let us not too much think about it 

Some proofs for you:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...acs-vs-diac-work-experience-assessment-2.html


Best regards,
JR


----------

